# 4dp2dt.............



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Could i just check with you that how i feel is 'normal' or if any one else had experienced these symptoms. Yesterday and today I've been getting really sharp shooting pains just under my belly button and to the right. Not for long but really quite sharp and sharp little pains here and there. When i wake up in the morning ifs more painful and i am SO bloated! more than i was with the Stimms and i know that is probably the pessaires. Just these shooting pains that have taken me by surprise 


Any thoughts? Trying to remain sane I've got 14 days before i can test!! 


xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Maxine,

It is hard to say what is normal in the 2ww, as women's symptoms can really vary. After my first cycle of IVF I had lots of aches/twinges and shooting pains, but with my frozen cycle I never had any symptoms at all.

Good luck in your 2ww and it is truly the worst part of it all.

Stacey
x


----------

